# New Florida State Record Flathead



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Just got the call..Details to come..


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Yup 
I caught him last night on blackwater. cane pole baited with chunk of ivory soap

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

good job!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> Yup
> I caught him last night on blackwater. cane pole baited with chunk of ivory soap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


I caught one last night a few pounds short of the record. I've got him on a hook for bait right now!! I always knew that soap was gonna pull through.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats CatHunter, you deserve it. Fill us in! Where's the pics? Had to laugh, here's the old record. 44 lbs 39 oz? WTH?

Florida	44 lbs 39 oz Apalachicola River	Tommy Fowler	4/10/2004


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

lastcast said:


> Congrats CatHunter, you deserve it. Fill us in! Where's the pics?


Don't think he caught it!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

What's the story?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

lastcast said:


> Congrats CatHunter, you deserve it. Fill us in! Where's the pics? Had to laugh, here's the old record. 44 lbs 39 oz? WTH?
> 
> Florida	44 lbs 39 oz Apalachicola River	Tommy Fowler	4/10/2004


That's not the current record. The current record is from Yellow River and is 55lbs and some change I believe.

The fish Cathunter is referring to didn't make the cut for the new record. It was caught on the Choctawhatchee.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

THIS IS NOT THE STATE RECORD. 
This is the fish caught that tipped the scales in the 50lb club but not enough to top the current record. Fish was caught on the Choctawhatchee. Don't have any other details besides that. 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

That is a big ol cat. You save a bunch of bream sir.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

lastcast said:


> Congrats CatHunter, you deserve it. Fill us in! Where's the pics? Had to laugh, here's the old record. 44 lbs 39 oz? WTH?
> 
> Florida 44 lbs 39 oz Apalachicola River Tommy Fowler 4/10/2004



The current record is 55.5lbs caught on the Yellow River in 2011. Like sparrow said I didn't catch it, but we are definitely trying each week.


----------

